# My Opinion on Pedi-Paws



## PaulH (Aug 24, 2005)

*My Opinion on Pedi-Paws*

I had two Dremel in my garage. One is cordess. But I had to try this new thing out for $19.99. I don't know anything about grooming as such. I clip nails. But this thing is a piece of JUNK! I tried it on my 12 lb Cairn terrier. The sanding disc stopped for lack of power. It had two new batteries. Then I tried it on both my male GSd. It was like cutting wood with a butterknife. Useless! Mine is going back as soon as I get to the store. I am going to get a disc for my Dremel and start using it.
Paul


----------



## Mavrick6512 (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: My Opinion on Pedi-Paws*

I knew they didnt look like anything worth buying. Thanks for the feedback on it. =)


----------



## JJ&TT (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: My Opinion on Pedi-Paws*

Got one for christmas spent about 2 hours getting both dogs use to it. 
Not to impressed with it. Cheap no power. got to be very easy with it or it boggs down. I do believe it is better than clippers.

If I had a dremel that would be better but still need to go easy, dont want to remove too much nail.

give it a 1 out of 10. would not recommend


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: My Opinion on Pedi-Paws*

http://homepages.udayton.edu/~merensjp/doberdawn/dremel/dremel.html

This site explains how to Dremel a dog's nails with a REAL Dremel and also includes information on the correct tips to buy. The PediPaws is just another cheap piece of junk.


----------



## PaulH (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: My Opinion on Pedi-Paws*

Thanks for the website.
Paul


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: My Opinion on Pedi-Paws*

Thanks for the feedback -- I've been wondering if it came close to the Dremmel.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: My Opinion on Pedi-Paws*

I bought one, and already had the dremel. I could tell right away, the pedi-paws didn't have the same power. I then read reviews after googling it and 90% were negative. So I returned it. In hind-sight, I should have donated it to the SPCA, as I got it for less than $15.


----------



## aalex23 (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: My Opinion on Pedi-Paws*

Oh boy...I got one of these for Christmas. I'll be testing it out on my cat. If it works for her I'll keep it for her, if it doesn't it's going back asap. I wont be using it on the dog now though after hearing this.


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

*Re: My Opinion on Pedi-Paws*

I got one too. It works great on my new Shih Tzu & Pug. It didn't have enough power to use on DaKota though. Poor girl just sat there looking at me with her paw held out to me, as if to say, me too Mom". 
I did get one a few years back from Walmart, from the hardware section that works great on her.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: My Opinion on Pedi-Paws*

I got one for Christmas and actually like mine. It did great on Chance and you don't have to put a lot of pressure. It'd have worked well on my small dogs too if they didn't have problems with people touching their feet. (Even if they're just laying down and you aren't trying to clip the nails they FLIP if you touch their feet)

It DOES take like 10 or 15 minutes to finish all 4 paws but since it didn't go really fast and shave down fast I could take my time to get it nicely shaped and filed to the point I wanted without going too far too fast.

Also just a warning, they have an automatic turn off for safety reasons if you put a lot of pressure to the head of it. It's not a fault with the product, it's meant to be like that.

Maybe it's because I've never used a dremel before (So I don't know what others are like) but I really liked my Pedi-Paws. I don't think it would work well for a dog that doesn't like having it's nails clipped/filed since it doesn't go fast but for dogs that are ok with it, it works well.


----------



## nathalie1977 (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: My Opinion on Pedi-Paws*

I have the pet Dremel and it has been great. I use it on both my GSD and my Boxer. You can get the replacement sanding surfaces at any hardware store, too.

I will never go back to clipping... LOL









The Pedi-Paws looked like a waste of money to me, unless you have a tiny dog (and it seems even then it doesn't work).


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

*Re: My Opinion on Pedi-Paws*

I got one yesterday to try it out. I was thinking that it would be easier for my mother than clipping her dogs. what I could do with it is clip the nails, the use it to file the stumps down so they aren't so sharp.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

*Re: My Opinion on Pedi-Paws*

I pulled it out and tried it on Jenna today. This time I disgarded the plastic part and just used the sanding wheel. That worked a whole lot better. 

If I do this every day with every dog, I will have a full time job doing it, but I may wear them down to nubs by spring time.


----------

